# Tung Oil + Shellac Mix?



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’ve got some pure Tung Oil I’d like to ‘fortify’ with something that’ll give a harder finish and a bit of shine.

My guess is that I could add a little clear Shellac (Ratio?) and get a one-off solution.

My logic tells me to just use Tung Oil first and finish with a Shellac or other finish for the tougher finish desired.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gonna put my vote in for tung oil first then finish as desired.

Tried a mix on a piece of teak and it didn't seem to absorb as well as oil first then finish...YMMV...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Nickp said:


> Gonna put my vote in for tung oil first then finish as desired.
> 
> Tried a mix on a piece of teak and it didn't seem to absorb as well as oil first then finish...YMMV...


Not surprised...I’ll go that route of oil then finish. Easier...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Would they be compatible mixed together? Ones oil solvent and the other is alcohol. Just wondering if anyone has tried it before.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Mixed equal parts of BLO(boiled linseed oil), alcohol, and shellac is a common finish used in turning. I keep a jar mixed up by my lathe.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Bob Adams said:


> Mixed equal parts of BLO(boiled linseed oil), alcohol, and shellac is a common finish used in turning. I keep a jar mixed up by my lathe.


Which confirms that oil and shellac will mix, but the application may not be ideal. The alcohol helps for penetration and dry time and might be what’s needed to go this route, but I’ll adopt an oil-then-finish practice first and see if starting with 1) pure organic Tung Oil, and then 2) use a form of Shellac or Waterlox to achieve desired surface finish. It should accentuate grain pretty nicely and provide a choice of matte to shiny finish options based on number of total coats of finish.

I’m making a short, shallow Cherry box made from a box cutoff for a clock body (No waste here!) that will be a perfect experiment for establishing an oil/finish routine. Will start with pure Tung and then use Waterlox.

Like Arnold said, “I’ll be back!”


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> Mixed equal parts of BLO(boiled linseed oil), alcohol, and shellac is a common finish used in turning. I keep a jar mixed up by my lathe.


How do you apply it Bob? Wetted rag?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> How do you apply it Bob? Wetted rag?


Yea just a piece of t-shirt. It is a very easy and forgiving finish. If you search youtube for OB Shine Juice there are a lot of videos on the process.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The trouble with Tung Oil is it takes forever to harden. If you do not have the Tung Oil completely cured anything you put on it will have problems. Shellac is a great sealer and makes wood grain pop. Plus with Shellac first it takes a lot less top coats to get a smooth and good finish. 

Just be sure you let the Tung Oil cure before adding more coats or you end up with a sticky mess on the surface.


----------

